# .224 Valkyrie gimmick, take it or leave it, the real deal...your opinions.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Haven't had my hands on it yet.

Would be nice to hear from anyone who has and hear their feedback.

I'm sure most of us on the forum have read varying lengths about the heralded new caliber.

I am skeptical of newb platforms, models, and especially new(er) calibers (still haven't bit on a .300 BO upper).

Valkyrie is getting a TON of hype which makes me even more skeptical. And I tend to let the market on such new technologies cool off before buying in as to avoid the "look at the shiny" pricing.

All that said...can we discuss and throw around the pros and cons of what is being called The One Round To Rule Them All (kind of like 6.5 Creedmore was last year...heh).

Is this just a case of the new hot blond with long tan legs, in a crop top, and short shorts that sat down in class after recess on a Tuesday???? You know the one all the guys are fawning over and all the girls hate. Her names' Val. Short for Valkyrie.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here are a couple of articles about the "ballistics" and "performance" of the 224 Val...

https://www.americanrifleman.org/ar...port-224-valkyrie-rightly-the-next-big-thing/

https://www.range365.com/224-valkyrie#page-8


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Here are a couple of articles about the "ballistics" and "performance" of the 224 Val...
> 
> https://www.americanrifleman.org/ar...port-224-valkyrie-rightly-the-next-big-thing/
> 
> https://www.range365.com/224-valkyrie#page-8


Thanks Slippy. Had a link copied to paste into post but forgot after that last paragraph I wrote. I was distracted.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is interesting. For now I am going with what I know and sticking to common calibers and parts. But I feel the itch to go for it.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> It is interesting. For now I am going with what I know and sticking to common calibers and parts. But I feel the itch to go for it.


The ballistics are tempting. But I too default for what I know and am invested in.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> The ballistics are tempting. But I too default for what I know and am invested in.


 .224 is not main stream just as the 300BLK is not. I knew the 300 BLK was a joke and passed on that . The 300BLK did catch on enough so that there were more options on ammo and parts. If I step out of my comfort zone it will more likely be a 6.5 creedmoor.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> .224 is not main stream just as the 300BLK is not. I knew the 300 BLK was a joke and passed on that . The 300BLK did catch on enough so that there were more options on ammo and parts. If I step out of my comfort zone it will more likely be a 6.5 creedmoor.


Agree. Also agree on 6.5 Creedmoor.

I think 300BO also was stiffled by poor timing. It was "rolled out"/"popularized" during a time when pricing was prohibitive for new calibers to go mainstream. Heck even popular calibers were darn near cost prohibitive for awhile there. Bout 8 years give or take.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I've been looking at the 6mm Creedmoor. If i'm getting into another caliber.

Exclusive Shootout: 6mm Creedmoor vs. the 6.5 - Shooting Times


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/rifles-sks-ar-ak-long-guns/91289-224-valkyrie.html


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I run a few 300 BLK guns, they are good for 0-200 yards, one of my friends in his upper 70s couldn't shoot his full power rifles with out suffering a lot of pain so he would just go our matches to watch us shoot. I handed him a Ruger American Ranch rifle in 300 BLK to try out and he was able to shoot it without pain. It is a low recoiling 30 caliber round with pretty much an unlimited supply of brass and can be loaded with bullets from 110-220 grain. Since I am in a communist state I only run 110 grain AMAX or ZMAX bullets. It is definately a limited range gun but perfect for ringing steel and short range hunting. I know quite a few guy that run them in AR Pistols for deer hunting. 

I also run a few 6.5 Creedmoor rifles in bolt and semi auto guns, with factory American Eagle ammo 140 my savages shoot .5-.8 inch groups at 100 yards with my hand loads I am able to get that down to .3 inches. I had one of my M14 type rifles converted to 6.5 Creedmoor and it went from a 1.5 inch .308 shooter to a .5 inch shooter with my 6.5 CM hand loads. 

I have a Valkyrie barrel on order from Craddock precision it should be here mid March. If you go to their web page and click on the Valkyrie barrel link they have a video where a guy put one together, sighted it in at 100 then took it to 1027 and 1 mile with the 90 grain SMK factory loads. I ordered the 24 inch barrel with a rifle+2 gas system and a .936 gas block diameter. It will be built into a bench gun with a Leupold 6-20 scope mounted with a Nikon one piece XR (20moa) mount. I plan on sighting it in for 400 yards. I have 600 rounds of the 75 grain loading which worked out to .55 cents a round. This will give me a good amount of brass for reloading. 

I also/have run guns .38 supers, .35 Remington, 5.7x28 and .41 Magnums so I am not averse to trying odd ball calibers. I have bench guns in 30-06, 308 and 223 also but, mainly shoot the 30-06 and 6.5 CM for matches. I do run an AR308 and an M1Garand for iron sight matches. 

The Valkyrie is supposed to spit the 75 grain bullet out of a 24 inch barrel at 3000 FPS so it should be a really flat shooting laser. I will put it through its paces in a month or so. I also plan on building a Bolt gun in the .224 Valkyrie just for fun to compare the accuracy differences.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In my years of shooting, I have seen calibers come and go.
Anyone remember the various calibers of RUM? Remington Ultra Mag? I thought not. It was going to be the next Big Thing. 

Here's the deal - it is all about marketing. Just like with cars and trucks, or TV's - add more bells and whistles than your competitor has so YOUR company can rake in the sales.
Same thing with guns. Same thing with ammo. 

What does this new cartridge do that the 60 year old 22-250 Remington can't?

If a person likes to try the latest things, and there are plenty of people like that, then by all means do so.
But some of us are Po' Boys, and since money is always tight, we tend to stick with proven items.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah it is fun to try out new rounds, I did it long ago, one of them was the 308 Winchester that was spreading into the market.

Then a few years later the 223 Remington in a first production run AR-15 in April 1964, still have it.

I have seen a lot come and go in the last 50 years, there were two others that came out with the 223, both are effectively gone.

Now strictly for prepping, for those with only limited interested in guns, just for hunting and defense, stay away from these new rounds.

In my opinion they should only get guns which use the following rounds, 

22 LR, 38 special, 357 Magnum, 45 ACP, 9MM para for handguns, 12 and 20 Gage for shotguns. 

30/06/Cal. 30M2, 308/7.62 NATO, 30/30, 5.56 NATO, 7.62X39, 7.62X54R, 7.92X57 MM for long guns.

These are the most common rounds available almost everywhere. 

With the right load, the 30/06 will take down anything in North America, with the 308 right behind it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old time saying: "There ain't too many things that can't be fixed with five hundred dollars or a thirty aught six."


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What does this new cartridge do that the 60 year old 22-250 Remington can't.


It can be fired out of an AR15.

The limitation of the 22-250 is the twist rate of the barrel on factory guns. If you replace the barrel with a1-7 twist barrel you can get the same 90-100 grain bullets to play with but it will cost you at least 500 bucks to buy a good barrel and have a gunsmith put it on for you. With the same 500 bucks I can build a Valkyrie upper in my gun room.

The 224 Valkyrie is just the latest round to take advantage of the most popular sporting rifle in America. Which also happens to be the most hated by the libs as a side bonus.

It may be all about marketing and it may be all about trying to get more people involved in the shooting disciplines. The shooting sports have seen a decline in participation for well over a decade. While gun ownership is up in America the number of people who actually participate in clubs, shoots and matches have been steadily declining. The community clubs (Eagles, Elks, VFW, AL), motorcycle sports and car racing sports have seen this decline as well. If the clubs, manufacturers and sports industry's,want to survive they have to come up with something to attract the next generation. Otherwise they will die and well America will continue to go down that rabbit hole of decline.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks @dsdmmat

Your firearm posts are always interesting and knowledgeable.

Yesterday I went to a relatively new range that I've been meaning to visit. It was mid morning on a Saturday and I expected the place to be packed.

There was 1 other shooter and 1 instructor giving the shooter a lesson, and me.

I shot for about 30 minutes and gave my spent brass to the range marshall. He said they have struggled to fillup the weekends for the past few months. Sad


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Thanks @dsdmmat
> 
> Your firearm posts are always interesting and knowledgeable.
> 
> ...


Slippy, You are too kind.

I am the president of a fish and game club in the PRNY, my club has a 400 yard range complex and our dues are 30 bucks a year. We have less than 100 members. On the annual work day we get 12 people to show up to maintain the range. Our monthly shoots see participation of 6-12 people. Our Summer scoped rifle league has an average of 12 shooters and our military rifle league averages 5 shooters. On the weekend I can shoot for 8 hours and never see another shooter. I shoot all year round and the only things that prevent me from shooting is when the temps dip below 9 degrees or the winds are blowing over 20 mph ( like today).

If we don't get more people out, shooting clubs like mine will be gone. Mine wil end up going private where a group of 5 people will end up paying the taxes on the land and it will be by invitation only. This would really be bad for the shooting community up here. We are the only range with 400 yards in the area that has open membership. If we go people will have to travel 4-5 hours for a club with a range over 100 yards.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> It can be fired out of an AR15.
> 
> The limitation of the 22-250 is the twist rate of the barrel on factory guns. If you replace the barrel with a1-7 twist barrel you can get the same 90-100 grain bullets to play with but it will cost you at least 500 bucks to buy a good barrel and have a gunsmith put it on for you. With the same 500 bucks I can build a Valkyrie upper in my gun room.
> 
> ...


As a fan of the flat shooting energy hauling .270 Winchester I am intrigued by the Valkyrie because it carries a more grains further, flatter, faster, than most other 22 caliber rounds. And that it does it from an AR is the eyebrow raiser.

There is still a lot of proving to be done. But the early data suggests this round has some staying power. Literally and figuratively.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> As a fan of the flat shooting energy hauling .270 Winchester I am intrigued by the Valkyrie because it carries a more grains further, flatter, faster, than most other 22 caliber rounds. And that it does it from an AR is the eyebrow raiser.
> 
> There is still a lot of proving to be done. But the early data suggests this round has some staying power. Literally and figuratively.


When I get my gun together I promise a review. There won't be pictures of the gun (everyone has seen an AR anyway) but, more performance orientated. I have 75 grain Hornadys, 80 grain Noslers and 90 grain Bergers to try after I shoot the 75 grain factory stuff for barrel break in. This gun is going to be a 300 yard and beyond gun, no sense in burning up the barrel on anything closer.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll take a look in a year or two and if it's still around maybe....maybe not....Palmetto state is already selling em with charging handle and bolt carrier group for 390$...Just fired off a message to Krieger looking for a 22-250 barrel in a 1 in 6.5 twist that will best a Valkyrie by 500 FPS in a 90 grain pill by 500 feet per second...AR barrel unwanted! If I wanna spray and pray I got 6 5.56's and enough rounds put back the break the rear axle of a ford F-350...I can shoot 8 inch moving targets at 400 yards with em....If I want one shot at a thousand yards...it sure as hell aint gonna be no AR! World Champ shooters with AR's feed em one round at a time...none in the magazines....Think about it?!!! Just another 300 BLK waiting to die....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SGT E said:


> I'll take a look in a year or two and if it's still around maybe....maybe not....Palmetto state is already selling em with charging handle and bolt carrier group for 390$...Just fired off a message to Krieger looking for a 22-250 barrel in a 1 in 6.5 twist that will best a Valkyrie by 500 FPS in a 90 grain pill by 500 feet per second...AR barrel unwanted! If I wanna spray and pray I got 6 5.56's and enough rounds put back the break the rear axle of a ford F-350...I can shoot 8 inch moving targets at 400 yards with em....If I want one shot at a thousand yards...it sure as hell aint gonna be no AR! World Champ shooters with AR's feed em one round at a time...none in the magazines....Think about it?!!! Just another 300 BLK waiting to die....


Word is that you can get Valkyrie barrels in 1:6 and 1:6.5 twists.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

M73, M118LR, M852, 300 winmag, backup an M47 Dragon.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Word is that you can get Valkyrie barrels in 1:6 and 1:6.5 twists.


But you will never beat a bolt gun with an AR...close but no cigar!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SGT E said:


> But you will never beat a bolt gun with an AR...close but no cigar!


You will if your goal is rate of fire and reduction in recoil. Accuracy no.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

https://rifleshooter.com/2018/02/224-valkyrie-effect-of-barrel-length-on-velocity/
Good write up on barrel length and its impact on velocity.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Barrel arrived today, should be testing Saturday.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> In my years of shooting, I have seen calibers come and go.
> Anyone remember the various calibers of RUM? Remington Ultra Mag? I thought not. It was going to be the next Big Thing.
> 
> Here's the deal - it is all about marketing. Just like with cars and trucks, or TV's - add more bells and whistles than your competitor has so YOUR company can rake in the sales.
> ...


You betcha.
Not that I haven't tried an oddball caliber or two in my lifetime. I once got an LAR Grizzly in trade, so had the chance to shoot .45 Winmag. But with my field rifle I want to be able to find my ammo among the bodies strewn about the battlefield... and that will be mostly 5.56/.223.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

StratMaster said:


> You betcha.
> Not that I haven't tried an oddball caliber or two in my lifetime. I once got an LAR Grizzly in trade, so had the chance to shoot .45 Winmag. But with my field rifle I want to be able to find my ammo among the bodies strewn about the battlefield... and that will be mostly 5.56/.223.


I have a few calibers/gauges that some may consider odd ball.
45 Colt - but there's a bunch of aficionados of that round around.
Same with 45-70.

Getting into grayer territory I have a handgun in 32-20, and would love to have a Winchester Model 1892 so chambered.
I've even got a 16 gauge, just because the price was right on a 1940 H&R bolt action in that gauge. I mean, who couldn't dig an H&R Model 120 Game Gun?? (I guess maybe not the Tapco crowd)


----------

